# Sennheiser G4me One VS Sennheiser PC 363D !



## Dapatrick (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Community !

Möchte mir eines dieser neuen Headsets zulegen und euch fragen ob ihr Erfahrungen mit einem dieser  Headsets habt ?
Der Preis liegt bei beiden Headsets bei ca. 230 Euro!

Da das PC 363D eine Soundkarte dabei hat und ich eine  Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer  verbaut habe scheint mir dieses Headset doch "unnötig" zu sein, wobei sich ja diese integrierte Soundkarte ja sicherlich im Preis niederschlägt !

Benutze das Headset !ausschließlich! zum Zocken von Shootern z.B ( Counter Strike )!

Eine Alternative würde dank des "neuen " Preises auch das Sennheiser G4me Zero darstellen das um ca. 197Euro (Statt 250 Euro) derzeit zu haben ist , jedoch habe ich die Befürchtung das wegen des geschlossenem Aufbaus, meine Ohren schneller zu schwitzen beginnen ! Ansonsten wäre mir das G4me Zero die 1.Wahl gewesen !

Bin natürlich auch offen für weitere Vorschläge wobei ich mich schon bevorzugt für ein Sennheiser entscheiden möchte 

Hoffe ihr habt ein Paar Erfahrungen gemacht die ihr mit mir teilen wollt 

Danke im Voraus 

Lg Patrick


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

mit einem DT880, Fidelio X1, AKGk701 hättest du eine viel höhere Detailauflösung, dadurch nimmst du kleinste Details (wie weit entfernte Schritte etc. ) besser wahr.

Außerdem sind sie deutlich besser für Musik geeignet als die Sennis.

Du solltest dir eines dieser Modelle mal angucken (am besten Probehöre)

Als Mikro: Samson Go Mic, Modmic, Reloop RHM-10 (beim Fidelio) oder Zalman Ansteckmikro


----------



## Dapatrick (11. Januar 2014)

Ok ! 

Was hällst du von diesen hier Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 Ohm Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
oder dieses beyerdynamic Custom ONE PRO W Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?

mit einem mic natürlich .. 

Lg


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Januar 2014)

Die sind beide geschlossen. Und sehr ähnlich wie der DT990, welcher offen ist. Die oben genannten KH (von mir) sind eher neutral, bis auf der Fidelio. 
Dieser ist wie der DT990/DT770/COP eine Badewanne (Höhen und Bässe angehoben). Der Fidelio spielt trotzdem genauer als die Beyer

Der COP sieht natürlich am modernsten aus, hat ein abnehmbares Kabel und ist auch mobil einsetzbar


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

Der CoP ist aber geschlossen, vllt. testest du mal den X1 mit dem Reloop RHM-10, dann hast du wieder fast ein richtiges Headset


----------



## Nokami (12. Januar 2014)

> mit einem DT880, Fidelio X1, AKGk701 hättest du eine viel höhere Detailauflösung, dadurch nimmst du kleinste Details (wie weit entfernte Schritte etc. ) besser wahr.



Dann hattest du noch nie einen der Kopfhörer oder spielst keine competetive Games. Ein X1, DT880 oder etwaige Vertreter sind in der Ortung schon fast meilenweit vom PC360 entfernt. Rein klanglich ist es ja klar wer hier vorn liegt, aber das wollte der TE nicht. Der AKG kostet ein vielfaches wenn man bedenkt was er für Power benötigt. 

@TE: 

Die meisten Leute versuchen dir guten Sound als Waffe gegen alles zu präsentieren, und das ist eine schon recht dreiste Lüge. Kauf dir nen AD700, der zieht so gut wie alles ab für deine Zwecke, da lohnt sich ein AKG701 schon gar nicht mehr vom Preis. Und kauf dir kein G4me One welches nur ein PC360 mit neuem Style ist. Das PC360 ist für deine Zwecke inkl Micro mehr als ausreichend, wenn du aber an nen Modmic rankommst, wirst du sowieso am AD700 hängen bleiben. Noch dazu bestellst du dir ein X1 und du wirst direkt merken was dann im Vergleich fehlt.

Edit: Schau dir einfach Mad Envys Guide an, dort wirst du Erfahren weshalb einige der KH so schlecht abschneiden und auch welche du Testen solltest. Interssant für dich sollte das ATH-ADG1 (AD700 inkl Mic) Headset sein, welches bald in Europa erscheint. Das wird alle deine Zwecke perfekt erfüllen, und glaub mir das du damit wirklich jedes Detail in Shootern heraushörst. Was nichts daran ändert das ein PC360 ein No-Brainer ist.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Januar 2014)

You made my Day!   

PC 360 ist in puncto Ortung MEILENWEIT von der Ortung der genannten KH's entfernt.

Ich weiß nicht ob du die gegeneinander verglichen hast, aber die liegen schon sehr weit auseinander.


----------



## Darkseth (12. Januar 2014)

Das wird ja fast verwirrend. Um es aufzuklären: Die genannten Kopfhörer sind meilenweit VOR dem PC 360 (also besser) was Ortung angeht, bzw klanglich in jeglicher denkbarer Situation.

Zum PC 363d: Man nehmen einen 160€ PC 360, lege eine 5€ USB Soundkarte dazu, und verkauft das ganze als PC 363d für 230€.

@ Nokami: Ich sehe nicht wo ein guter Kopfhörer teurer ist. 200€ für den K701, 70€ für nen Fiio E10, fertig. 270€ für ne allgemeine Qualität, die deutlich vor dem PC 360 liegt. Dazu dass solch ein Kopfhörer sehr lange hält, während ein PC 360 maximal mittelmäßig verarbeitet ist. Man kann von Glück reden, wenn es innerhalb von 2 Jahren (innerhalb der Garantie) kaputt geht, ansonsten muss man sich ein neues kaufen.

Selbst ein 450€ Beyerdynamic T90 (mittlerweile für 380€ + 50€ Gutschein, also effektiv 330€) + Soundkarte hat ein Deutlich besseres P/L verhältnis als ein PC 360 / G4me / PC 363d, und ist deutlich billiger wenn man es auf lange Sicht hochrechnet.
Ich kann dir Versprechen, dass mein T90 2030 noch funktionieren wird. Kannst du das von nem PC 360 versprechen? Spätestens, wenn die Polster durch sind, ist das teil "kaputt".

@ TE: Lass dich nicht von dieserm gamer-Marketing der Hersteller einlullen. Hör dir gute Kopfhörer an, und spätestens nach den ersten Minuten damit wirst du Freiwillig keine Gamer Audio produkte mehr Kaufen. Das war schon bei nahezu Jedem User so


----------



## Berky (12. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute versuchen dir guten Sound als Waffe gegen alles zu präsentieren


 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, man macht viel zu sehr eine Philosophie daraus. Ich hab ein PC 360 und ein Q701, mit beiden hab ich keine Probleme wenn es um Ortung geht. Manche sprechen mit besseren Kopfhörer von legalem cheaten, nur weil man mit ein KH x Details besser hört als ein anderen KH, heisst es nicht das man mit schlechter klingenden KH gar nichts hört. Vor Jahren wo ich nur den PC 360 hatte, ist mir auch passiert, das ich bei CoD MP aus dem Server geschmiessen wurde, weil ich fast jeden im laufenden fliesband abgeknallt habe.
Mit viel Übung und Köpfchen ist man vieeel weiter als ein gut klingenden Kopfhörer, gute Detailauflösung und Räumlichkeit sind dann das i Tüpfelchen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

Es geht doch darum das KH´s Preis Leistungs mäßig viel besser sind, und darum keine Headsets empfohlen werden. Warum ein 160 Euro teures PC 360 kaufen wenn ein Superlux HD681 Evo für 28 Euro mindestens genauso gut klingt.


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Dann hattest du noch nie einen der Kopfhörer oder spielst keine competetive Games. Ein X1, DT880 oder etwaige Vertreter sind in der Ortung schon fast meilenweit vom PC360 entfernt.



das kannst du absolut nicht beurteilen und auf so ein Niveau lasse ich mich auch nicht herab.

Der Rest wurde schon gesagt


----------



## Nokami (12. Januar 2014)

> Warum ein 160 Euro teures PC 360 kaufen wenn ein Superlux HD681 Evo für 28 Euro mindestens genauso gut klingt.



Vielleicht weil es keinen Sinn macht für competetive Games? Mein Gott.
Am besten holt man sich Bassbomber rein damit man nur rein gar nichts mehr mitbekommt, richtig gut.
Ganz ehrlich es gibt nicht umsonst User wie Mad Lust Envy welche sich damit beschäftigen...
Gut, man könnte auch einfach nen HD558 Kaufen und nen Modmic, nur kommt man auf den gleichen Preis, wieso also?

Und nen Fiio E10 zu empfehlen bei den angegebenen Spielstil, weshalb? Das ist einfach nur sowas von suboptimal. Aber wenn man nur auf die simple Audioqualität schaut ist das wohl kein Wunder. Casuals (spieler welche eben nicht competetive unterwegs sind) mögen damit ja super gut fahren, als Empfehlung für den TE ist das nur sowas von falsch. Und wieso sollte ich es nicht beurteilen können wenn ich alle Hörer die du empfohlen hattest selbst benutzt habe? Sogar ein Review geschrieben habe? Und wieso liegt Envy genauso falsch? Eher liegt das Problem am eigenen Spielstil.

Also wenn du den ersten Spieler in den großen Leagues begegnest mit nem Superluxx, sag einfach bescheid. Die Nutzen ja natürlich einfach aus spaß schlechteres Equip, macht ja auch Sinn. Es gibt viele völlig überteuerte und schlechte Headsets das ist völlig richtig, das 360 gehört aber derzeit als einziges (bald kommt das AD700 Headset) nicht dazu. Das 360 hat vor dem G4Me One/Zero 200€ gekostet und war überteuert, seitdem kostet es 150€ und ist somit in einer recht guten Lage.

@ TE: Der Envy link: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad...ng-guide-updated-1-9-2014-shure-srh1840-added


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

Sorry aber Sourroundsim braucht kein Mensch, deshalb der FiiO. Zb. in BF4 hat man das Waffengeräusch bei der Souroundsim nur auf einem Ohr, was total nervig und ungewohnt ist. Ein PC360 ist eben keine HD558. Alle Gamerheadsets sind nur basslastig abgestimmt. WEnn P/L stimmen würde, also das PC360 meinet wegen 60 oder auch 70 Euro kosten würde, wäre es sicher zu empfehlen


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Januar 2014)

@ Nokami: Dann erklär doch mal warum man mehr Geld ausgeben soll wenn man für weniger Geld ein besseres Produkt bekommt.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> WEnn P/L stimmen würde, also das PC360 meinet wegen 60 oder auch 70 Euro kosten würde, wäre es sicher zu empfehlen



Ne, 40-50€ wären ok


----------



## Nokami (12. Januar 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sorry aber Sourroundsim braucht kein Mensch, deshalb der FiiO. Zb. in BF4 hat man das Waffengeräusch bei der Souroundsim nur auf einem Ohr, was total nervig und ungewohnt ist. Ein PC360 ist eben keine HD558. Alle Gamerheadsets sind nur basslastig abgestimmt. WEnn P/L stimmen würde, also das PC360 meinet wegen 60 oder auch 70 Euro kosten würde, wäre es sicher zu empfehlen


 
Okay dann verkauft Sennheiser das 360 billiger als den Kopfhörer/Treiber (welcher ein HD555/558 ist) selbst, macht Sinn. Und zu dem BF4 Surround Problem, tut mir leid ist bei mir nicht so. Es gibt nicht umsonst auch verschiedene Simulationen, nicht jede funktioniert mit jedem Hirn.



> Dann erklär doch mal warum man mehr Geld ausgeben soll wenn man für weniger Geld ein besseres Produkt bekommt.


Das bessere Produkt für was? Für Musik? Für Spiele? Fürs competetive Gaming?`Es gibt nicht nur einen klanglichen Unterschied.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

Wenn du unbedingt 5.1 haben willst dann kauf dir ne anlage mit 5.1 und keinen kh


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Das bessere Produkt für was? Für Musik? Für Spiele? Fürs competetive Gaming?`Es gibt nicht nur einen klanglichen Unterschied.



Der 681 Evo ist in allen drei Punkten dem 360er überlegen. 
Welchen Vorteil hat das 360er gegenüber dem 681 Evo? Ich sehe keinen.


----------



## Nokami (12. Januar 2014)

@TE: Bitte teste einfach alles was vorgeschlagen wurde und mach dir dein eigenes Bild.


----------



## Darkseth (12. Januar 2014)

also 40€ für ein PC 360 wäre wirklich lächerlich....
Genau so, wenn jemand sagt, 150€ dürfte das MMX 300 kosten. Solche aussagen sind meiner Meinung nach auch total mist, denn das geht komplett am Sachverhalt vorbei. Ein gutes Kondensatormikro schön gratis?

230-250€~ wären Fair. WIRKLICH Fair. Immerhin ist das MMX 300 ein leicht modifizierter DT 770 *Edition* (welcher 199€ kostet), mit nem SEHR guten Mikro (ja, nicht jeder ist mit dem "Mist" zufrieden, den man in 90€ aller headsets verbaut bekommt). Immerhin hat ne gute verständlichkeit auch seine Vorteile, wenns action gibt und man sich nicht 4 mal wiederholen muss damit man den Satz "pass auf hinter dir ist jemand" versteht.

Zum PC 360: Anscheinend soll es wirklich 555/558 Treiber haben, bzw ne abgeänderte Version davon.. So liest man zumindest an vielen stellen im Netz, auch auf Head-fi.
Dennoch würde ich das PC 360 nicht nehmen. Auch nicht für "competetive Gaming", denn das ist ehrlich gesagt mit nem Superlux + Ansteckmikr exakt sogut möglich. Kein. Stück. Schlechter.
Das Problem ist aber eher, dass Sennheiser ihre Produkte, zumindest in Deutschland, zu überteuert verkauft. Die sollten eher eine Preisklasse tiefer angesiedelt sein, damit Klang und Qualität zum Preis passen.
Warum ICH das PC 360 Nie mit gutem gewissen empfehlen könnte (obwohl es wirklich das mitunter beste "Headset" unter 200€ ist), weil du für Weniger Geld nen z.B. Beyerdynamic Hörer + Ansteckmikro haben kannst:

- Der Beyer klingt besser. Warum sollte man besseren Klang nicht mitnehmen zum vergleichbaren Preis? Es ist wurst ob gaming oder Musik. Wenns besser/sauberer/präziser klingt, klingt es überall besser/sauberer/präziser.
- Verarbeitung. Gerade DAS ist der erste große Hauptpunkt, NICHT der Klang. Ein PC 360 hält wie lang? Vll gerade mal über die Garantie. Hab schon einige User erlebt, denen 2 PC 360 innerhalb von 2 Jahren außeinander gebrochen sind. Und WENN was kaputt geht? was dann? Was, wenn nix kaputt geht, sondern einfach nur, aufgrund vielem Nutzen, die Ohrpolster sich ablösen? Kommt man an die teile ran? Passen dei Polster vom hd 555/558~? (Sennheiser Ersatzteil preise sind auch ziemlich ordentlich.. Beyerdynamic zeigt, dass man für ein 150€ Teil eine SEHR solide und robuste verarbeitung haben kann, die jahrzehnte hält, einen top Tragekomfort, und einem dem Preis angemessenen Klang. Warum sollte man also bewusst ein Produkt nehmen, welches schlechter klingt, schlechter verarbeitet ist, nur weil das Mikro fest verbaut ist?

Inwiefern ist eine bestimmte Befestigung eines Mikrofons besser fürs Zocken? Völlig Sinnfrei.
Du kannst argumentieren wie du willst, aber ein "Gaming Headset" kann objektiv gesehen praktisch nix besser, als eine Kopfhörer + Mikro kombi, die meist qualitativ deutlich hochwertiger ist beim selben preis.

Also, warum sollte jemand zu einem PC 360 greifen? Letztendlich macht man mit beidem Kompromisse. Mit dem PC 360 hast du die bequemlichkeit ein festes Mikro zu haben, verzichtest aber auf Klang und qualität.
Bei ner KH + Mic kombi ist es umgekehrt. Aber da kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden, welche kompromisse ihm lieber sind.
Mir jedenfalls die von der kh/mic kombi, die für mich garkeine Kompromisse hat. Ich will nämlich bewusst das mikro WEG vom Hörer.


----------



## Dapatrick (12. Januar 2014)

Danke Leute für die vielen Antworten 

Habe ja hier richtig eine Diskussionsrunde gestartet 

Update: Konnte das Sennheiser G4me One leider nicht mehr stornieren da es Amazon schon weggeschickt hat , jetzt bleibt mir nix anderes über als das Headset zu empfangen 

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück schicken ! ( hat jemand Erfahrung bei Amazon mit dem zurücksenden ? geht das einfach so bei nichtgefallen ?? darf es ausprobiert werden ??')

Zur Diskussion an sich möchte ich sagen das mir schon klar ist dass das P/L von Kopfhörern im Vergleich zu einem Headset sicherlich besser ist,  keine Frage !
Fakt ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch dass ein Headset einen gewissen "Gaming" Vorteil hat 

im Bereich Bequemlichkeit (meine z.B den "Mute" Vorteil durch einfaches hochklappen des Mikros)
im Bereich Mobilität (z.B beim G4me One) die kompakte Form in die das HS gebracht werden kann um transportiert zu werden
im Bereich Style (mag für viele im Bereich Sound  Lächerlich/Unnötig erscheinen) mir jedoch die Optik eines schicken HS bzw. KH auch wichtig ist.
im Bereich All in One ( diesen "Kompakt" Vorteil einfach mit einem Teil ein gutes Mikro in Verbindung mit einem guten Sound zu haben )
im Bereich "fürs Gaming gebaut " ( hoffe halt doch das sich die Hersteller bei der Entwicklung des Headsets gedanken gemacht haben welche Bereiche (Höhen,Tiefen,Bass) ich beim Gaming hauptsächlich brauche und dort auch  den Schwerpunkt gelegt haben ) da ist mir egal ob der Bass in irgendeinem Pop/Jazz/RnB Song flattert.

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen viele Testberichte und Videos zum G4me One angesehen und bin dadurch bestärkt worden dem Headset eine Chance zu geben!
Und für mich ist ein gutes Mikro genau soviel Wert als der Sound ansich und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Ansteckmikro um 8.95€ einem G4me One Mikro das Wasser reichen kann ( zudem das Mikro in den Tests sehr gelobt worden ist ). Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen !!

Da das HS ja auch eigentlich 250€ kostet ich es jedoch bei Amazon um 197€ ergattern konnte stimmt mich auch zuversichtlich!
Und nochmals , ich benutze das HS zu 99,999 % zum Zocken und höre weder Musik noch sonst irgendwas damit !

Danke nochmals und schönen Sonntag noch 

Lg Patrick


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

> ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Ansteckmikro um 8.95€ einem G4me One Mikro das Wasser reichen kann ( zudem das Mikro in den Tests sehr gelobt worden ist ). Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen !!



Die Sennheiser Headsets besitzen über die besten Mics überhaupt, einfach fantastisch. Aber das G4ME One ist ein fake, es ist haargenau das PC360 in einem anderen Design, quasi was auch andere Hersteller machen um Produktionskosten zu sparen (AD700 = AD700x). Dafür zahlt man aber bei Sennheiser für das gleiche einen höheren Preis, was ich schon sehr verwerflich finde. Auch verhüllt Sennheiser die genauen Technischen Details des Headsets um wohl einen möglichen "Shitstorm" anfänglich zu verhindern.

200€ ist für das Headset zuviel, mit 150€ für die gleiche Technik (PC360) ist man ganz gut bedient. Ich würde dir trotzdem dazu Raten mal einen AD700 zu testen, das ding ist ein absolutes Beast. Zwar hat das gute Stück kaum Bass (also genau das was ich auch gesucht habe) aber hat eine Soundstage und ein Positioning welches gegenüber dem AKG701 mindestens eben würdig, wenn nicht sogar besser ist. Dazu bräuchte man aber ein Modmic oder halt ein Tischmikrofon, insgesamt kommt man wohl auf knappe 200€. Dafür braucht man sich aber auch keinen Hack mehr Kaufen (höhö).


----------



## Darkseth (13. Januar 2014)

Dapatrick schrieb:


> Ich werde es mal ausprobieren und bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück schicken ! ( hat jemand Erfahrung bei Amazon mit dem zurücksenden ? geht das einfach so bei nichtgefallen ?? darf es ausprobiert werden ??')


 Ja, darfst ausprobieren und zurückschicken



Dapatrick schrieb:


> im Bereich Bequemlichkeit (meine z.B den "Mute" Vorteil durch einfaches hochklappen des Mikros)


 Ja, nen Mute schalter mag ich auch sehr.. Das Antlion Modmic 4 wird nen Mute schalter haben.
Andere benutzen Hotkeys.
Ich nutze die Tischbox meiner Asus Phoebus, die nen Stummschalter hat.



Dapatrick schrieb:


> im Bereich Mobilität (z.B beim G4me One) die kompakte Form in die das HS gebracht werden kann um transportiert zu werden


 Ein Kopfhörer kann exakt so gut transportiert werden.



Dapatrick schrieb:


> im  Bereich Style (mag für viele im Bereich Sound  Lächerlich/Unnötig  erscheinen) mir jedoch die Optik eines schicken HS bzw. KH auch wichtig  ist.


 Wichtiger als Klangqualität, Tragekomfort, Verarbeitungsqualität? Du wirst das headset NIEMALS sehen wenn du es auf hast. Das sollte nun wirklich das mit abstand letzte kriterium sein. Zudem hat das absolut NULL vorteil "beim Gaming" (da du diese punkte ja als gaming vorteile genannt hast)



Dapatrick schrieb:


> im Bereich All in One ( diesen "Kompakt" Vorteil einfach mit  einem Teil ein gutes Mikro in Verbindung mit einem guten Sound zu haben )


 *eine All in One lösung auf Kosten von Qualität und Sound. Wie gesagt, du gehst bei beiden Kompromisse ein. Bei nem Headset SEHR deutliche kompromisse in Sound und vor allem Qualität / Materialqualität, bei ner Kombi eben dieses "fehlende All-in-one", welches kein Nachteil sein muss ^^ geschmacksache. Ich persönlich finde das "fehlende all in one" wesentlich unwichtiger, als Sound und Qualität, denn das merkst du in jeder Sekunde beim Nutzen.



Dapatrick schrieb:


> im  Bereich "fürs Gaming gebaut " ( hoffe halt doch das sich die Hersteller  bei der Entwicklung des Headsets gedanken gemacht haben welche Bereiche  (Höhen,Tiefen,Bass) ich beim Gaming hauptsächlich brauche und dort auch   den Schwerpunkt gelegt haben ) da ist mir egal ob der Bass in  irgendeinem Pop/Jazz/RnB Song flattert.


 Es gibt kein "Fürs gaming gebaut": Das geht nicht. Wird auch niemals gehen. Du kannst ein Headset, oder einen Kopfhörer nicht speziell fürs Gaming auslegen, sodass er z.B. bei Musik nicht gut ist, beim Gaming aber angeblich schon. Gaming sind auch nichts weiter als Stink normale Schallwellen.
Du könntest höchstens damit argumentieren, dass die Höhen so betont sind, dass es genau der frequenzbereich ist, bei dem die schritte sind. Aber jedes Game nutzt andere Frequenzen bei den schritten, und jeder Untergrund klingt auch ganz anders. Zudem hat das nichts mit Räumlichkeit und Tiefenstaffelung zu tun, wobei die gaming headsets einfach schlecht sind.



Dapatrick schrieb:


> Ich habe mir in den  letzten Tagen viele Testberichte und Videos zum G4me One angesehen und  bin dadurch bestärkt worden dem Headset eine Chance zu geben!
> Und für  mich ist ein gutes Mikro genau soviel Wert als der Sound ansich und ich  kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Ansteckmikro um  8.95€ einem G4me One Mikro das Wasser reichen kann ( zudem das Mikro in  den Tests sehr gelobt worden ist ). Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen !!


 
Tust du.. "Tests". Die meisten solcher "Gaming Tests" sind erkauft. Das merkt man oft daran, dass das Headset mit NICHTS ANDERME Verglichen wird. Du kannst nicht sagen, dass der bass gut ist, wenn du es mit nix anderem vergleichst.
So kann auch der Bass eines beats Studio für 300€ gut sein. Wenn du aber nen 100€ Kopfhörer im vergleich hörst, merkst du, dass dessen bass DEUTLICH besser ist als der vom beats.
Das selbe hier. Solche "tester" haben meist keine Ahnung von Audio, und haben nur 5 verschiedene Headsets in ihrem Leben auf dem Kopf gehabt, und davon natürlich nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen Kopfhörer. Dazu wissen sie nicht, wie man Audioprodukte RICHTIG testet (Stichwort vergleiche. Ohne direkte Vergleiche (auch bemessen am preis) ist ein Audiotest VOLLKOMMEN Wertlos.
Und der Rest ist einfach erkauft damit das Teil gut dasteht. Das gibts öfter als du denkst.

Insofern sind so ziemlich alle "testberichte" auch vollkommen Wertlos
Wenn du wirklich vernünftige Berichte willst, such dir in Audio Foren User-Meinungen, die das Teil mit zig anderen Verglichen haben.
Ich muss es z.B. nichtmal selbst gehört haben um dir zu sagen, ein Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro für 130€ (Amazon gebraucht, Kundenreoute im neuwertigen Zustand) würde den Boden gnadenlos aufwischen mit dem G4me für 230€. Und das sowohl im Klang, als auch in sachen Verarbeitungsqualität, und Lebensdauer. In allen genannten Punkten wäre es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, obwohl der DT 990 Pro 100€ weniger kostet.

Einfach blind bestellen und bei nicht gefallen zurückschicken ist auch Blödsinn. Ohne Vergleiche wärst du selbst mit nem 2€ Aldi teil glücklich und zufrieden. Du musst es persönlihc vergleichen, gerade wenn es um Headset + Kopfhörer geht. Daher mein Tipp: Bestell dir den DT 990 Pro mit dazu, und hör dir SELBST an, wie groß der unterschied zwischen einem guten Kopfhörer und einem Gaming Headset ist. Ich mein, selbst 10 weiter User könnten hier antanzen und dir genau das selbe sagen wie ich und andere hier, du wirst es nicht glauben können, bis du es selbst gehört hast. Und vor allem selbst gefühlt hast (verarbeitung).

Btw: Ich maße mir keine Urteil an über die Mikro qualität vom PC 360 modell. Kann durchaus sehr ordentlich sein, warum auch nicht.
Ich meine nur, dass ein 8€ Ansteckmikro vollkommen ausreicht für ts/skype. Meins hängt sogar nichtmal am Kopfhörer sondern hinter der Tastatur, und ich werde vollkommen problemlos verstanden. Daher seh ich da auch kaum nen grund, mehr ausgeben zu müssen, außer man hat besondere anforderungen.
Und ich denke.. das Mikro vom Beyerdynamic MMX 300 ist besser als das vom PC 360



Dapatrick schrieb:


> Da das HS ja auch eigentlich 250€ kostet ich es jedoch bei Amazon um 197€ ergattern konnte stimmt mich auch zuversichtlich!
> Und nochmals , ich benutze das HS zu 99,999 % zum Zocken und höre weder Musik noch sonst irgendwas damit !


 
Da es sich im Prinzip um ein PC 360 handelt.. immernoch deutlich zu teuer.

Nochmals, es ist egal ob du es zum Zocken oder für Musik nutzt. Ein guter Kopfhörer wäre besser.
Wenn ein Hörer bei Musik besser ist, ist er auch beim Zocken besser. Es sind nur Schallwellen.
Und selbst, wenn du den Klanglichen unterschied vollkommen ignorierst, bleibt immernoch der Qualitative unterschied. Sennheiser headset mit ner potenziellen Lebensdauer von 1-3 Jahren, vll maximal 4 mit glück (im Schnitt sind es um die 2-2,5 Jahre). Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer mit 20-30 Jahren.

Was denkst du, hast du in 30 Jahren schon ausgegeben an Headsets, wenn du dir jedesmal bei Defekt das nächste 200€ sennheiser headset kaufst?

Man kann sagen was man will, aber das ist ehrlich gesagt schon ein ernst zunehmender Vorteil. Audio altert nicht. Warum sollte man es also wie seine Grafikkarte aufrüsten müssen, wenn es lösungen gibt, die Jahrzehnte halten?

Alles in allem... kann ich nur noch sagen.. Probier es einfach selbst aus. Order dir den DT 990 Pro, und vergleich ihn persönlich. Ich kann dir vorraussagen, welchen du behalten wirst ^^


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

Danke für dein Mühe diesen langen Text zu schreiben 

habe mir gerade das  DT 990 Pro dazu bestellt ! Dauert leider knapp ne Woche länger mit der Lieferung aber sollte sich mit der Rückgabefrist ausgehen das ich sie beide gleichzeitig testen kann 

werde natürlich meine Erfahrung mit den 2 Produkten im Forum posten 

Danke nochmals


----------



## Gummert (13. Januar 2014)

Es ist doch immer wieder verwunderlich, wieso solche Diskussionen immer wieder erneut auftreten, sobald sich Jemand hier meldet, um eine Beratung/Tipps/Hinweise zu erhalten. 

" Brauche neues Headset - meins hat den Geist aufgegeben " 
" Welches Headset " 
" Gaming X oder Gaming Y ist besser? " 
" Headset für 150€ "

Ihr kennt das ja alles. 

Ich frage mich allen ernstes, sind die Headsets zur Religion geworden oder wieso wird ausgerechnet immer zu diesen Headsets gegriffen? 
Die Frage könnte ich mir aus Erfahrung vermutlich selbst beantworten und diese hier Öffentlich kundtun - mein Gutes Recht - doch dann kommt spätestens einer um die Ecke gekrochen und meint das anders, wie Meinungen eben sind und ehe dies zum Ende Debattiert wurde, ist schon der nächste Thread da, wo das ganze wieder von neuem beginnt. 

Jene Menschen, die in Guter Absicht immer wieder wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen, wiederholen sind dann die Bösen Audiophilen Vorwerks-Vertreter. 


Die netten Gerätschaften die unter dem Namen Gaming verkauft werden, gern auch mit dem Zusatz 5.1, 7.1 - 3D-Sound usw sind gefundenes Fressen für Laien. 
Die kaufen sich die Geräte natürlich oder schauen interessierter hin. Dann sieht man den Preis, der zwischen 100-180€ reicht. Dann erinnern sie sich noch an einen Spruch der besagt: Gutes ist teuer. 
Naja, dann landet das nette Gerät schon im Einkaufswagen und befindet sich sogleich schon im Versand  


Bisher läuft es ja prächtig. Das Paket wird ausgepackt, Begutachtet - hui, Klavierlack und Bäm > angeschlossen, hört ein wenig Musik, spielt ein paar Runden, man hört Sound findet dies natürlich auch gut, das Gerät war schließlich teuer und teuer ist immer besser als günstig. Und hui, sogar ein Mikrofon ist dabei, prima. 

Viele Tage/Wochen/Monate läuft alles gut. Das Headset wird nur noch lässig auf den Kopf geschmissen, hin und wieder rutscht es mal ein wenig, aber das rückt man nebenbei ja wieder nach, dann passt es wieder, wie es ein Brillenträger tut, dem seine Brille vom Nasenbein rutscht, ihr kennt es. 
Aber dann kommt der Tag, wo die Polster nicht mehr " Gesund " aussehen, Verschleiß der bei einem Gebrauchsgegenstand eben existiert. Da hätte man doch gern ein paar neue. 

Man erkundigt sich meistens bei dem Geschäft wo man es auch gekauft hat, nehmen wir einfach mal Amazon. 
Doch findet er keinen Ersatz. Also Google... findet dann viele Foren Einträge wo viele nach Ersatz suchen und in den dortigen Foren dann die Information erhalten, dass es keinen Ersatz gibt, oder das Jemand vom Hersteller eine Adresse erhalten hat, wo man diese beziehen kann. Schaut natürlich direkt nach, und ja er hat das gesuchte Ersatzteil. Preis 50€ zzgl. Versand... autsch... na gut wird bestellt. 

Fummelt es ran und freut sich, wieder gescheite Polster zu haben. Man hat natürlich gleich darauf geachtet, nicht die Originalen aus Kunstleder zu kaufen, sondern gleich die 20€ teureren aus Velour, weil die Originalen waren ja sehr schnell abgenutzt und bröselten vor sich hin. 

Einige Zeit später ist der Kopfpolster ( der am Bügel ) genauso arm dran wie die Ohrpolster. Macht nichts, gibt es auch Ersatz. Ab zur bekannten Adresse und muss feststellen, der hat gar keine. 
Hm... mal Anfragen ( die Antwort natürlich ein klares nein ) also Google fragen. Auch dort keine zufriedenstellende Antwort, bis auf: Da gibt es kein Ersatz. Das Glück bei einem Drittanbieter Ohrpolster zu bekommen war schon das höchste der Gefühle. Also Amazon angeschrieben, dass der Kopfpolster Probleme macht und keinen Ersatz gibt. 

Da er ja noch Garantie hat, hat er Glück, denn Amazon erstattet den Kaufpreis zurück... toll denkt sich der Käufer, gleich mal ein neues bestellen, nicht aber das was er gerade einpackt um es Amazon zu schicken, das war nicht gut. War viel zu teuer und hielt nicht lange und Ersatz gab es nur die Ohrpolster, alles andere nicht. 

Schaut nun bei Amazon und findet viele Headsets. Bekannte Preise 100-180€. Er weiß nun nicht, welcher er nun nimmt. Liest die Rezessionen durch: Durchgehend 4-5 Sterne. Top Headset, geiler Sound man hört jeden Schritt etc pp. Doch die Frage wegen Ersatz bei Polstern findet er keine Antwort. Also erstellt er einen Thread in einem Forum und landet dann hier, bei uns, den Audiopholen Vorwerks-Vertretern.

Man weist ihn daraufhin, dass die Headsets überteuertes Spielzeug sind, und gibt ihm den Rat, in ein hochwertigen Kopfhörer zu investieren. Meistens ist es der Beyerdynamic DT 770 / 990 
Da viele immer betonen, dass sie gerne Bass haben wollen. Und dazu zählen die oben genannten Beyerdynamics - unter Fachkreisen oder informierten auch: Badewannen-Abstimmung genannt. 

Wieso eigentlich Badewanne stellen sich dann viele die Frage. " Was haben die ständig mit ihrer Badewanne, ich will damit hören! "

Badewanne oder auch gern einfach nur " Wanne " wird zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass beim Kopfhörer die Tiefen und Höhen angehoben sind. Und wenn man sich den Frequenzgang betrachtet, sieht er aus wie eine Badewanne.
Hier kann man sich näher damit beschäftigen, welchen Typ der jeweilige Kopfhörer hat: http://www.headphone.com/buildAGraph.php?graphType=0&graphID[


Naja, die Geschichte wie es nach der Frage des Interessierten/Suchenden und der Bekanntmachung, mit Hinweis, sich einen Hochwertigen Kopfhörer zu suchen weiter geht, kann man ganz einfach selbst nachlesen, unten Rechts auf Seite 1 klicken 

Und dann kommt so einer, der hier einen Ellend langen Text verfasst...



Auch ich gehörte zu jenen die sich früher Headsets gekauft haben, eines nach dem anderen. Mal für 40 mal für 90, dann 180... quer Beet. 
Eines klang besser als das andere. 

Länger als über die Garantie haben alle nicht überlebt. Ich habe alle defekten behalten. Das sind an der Zahl über 25 Stück. Hinzu kommen noch weitere Kopfhörer verschiedener Hersteller, mein ältestes ist vor ein paar Tagen 11 Jahre alt geworden, die anderen sind im Schnitt erst ~5 Jahre alt. Aber das sind eben Geräte, die Qualität haben und dazu gebaut sind lange zu halten und bei Verschleiß entsprechend günstig wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden können. Von meinem teuersten Kopfhörer, kostet ein Satz Ohrpolster gerade einmal 30€ und das direkt vom Hersteller selbst. Nachgemachte sind bei eBay kaum günstiger, weswegen der Markt bei den Nachgemachten billig teilen sich im Moment selbst zerfleischt und bald verschwindet. Hingegen bei Headsets gibt es das nicht, wieso eigentlich, die würden sich eine Goldene Nase verdienen! Tja... geht nicht. Die Headsets sind nicht dazu gebaut, dass man etwas austauschen kann und die Produktion wäre viel zu teuer. Auch würden die Hersteller der Headsets mächtig druck ausüben, dass sowas vom Markt verschwindet, man bekommt nun mal mehr, wenn man immer neue Headsets verkauft. 


Headsets aus dem Jahre 1995 mit den Heutigen, unterscheiden sich nicht wirklich... die Qualität jedes einzelnen ist erschreckend... hier und da andere Materialien die früher viel zu teuer waren, aber ansonsten hat sich kaum etwas geändert. 
Hinzu kommt noch, dass mit steigendem Fortschritt immer neue verschiedene Variationen entstehen, schnurlos, Akku, Knöpfe mit Funktionen ( G-Tasten ) Mikrofon mit integrierten Mute wenn man es hoch klappt... das sind alles kleine Poltergeister in den Headsets. Es braucht nur eines der tollen Features ausfallen und das gesamte Gerät ist dahin. 
Akku verschleißt, wird aber fest eingebaut. Natürlich erzählt man dem Kunden nicht, dass die 2 Jährige Garantie nicht den Akku abdeckt, sondern auf Verschleißteile wie Ohrpolster nur eine 6 Monatige vergeben wird. Das darunter ein Akku fällt wird gern nicht erwähnt. Austausch ist ohnehin nicht Möglich. Wäre Wirtschaftlich der Ruin!  

Auch die tollen Kabel-Fernbedienungen sind immer wieder Ursache Nummer 1. wenn der Sound nach einer weile knistert oder rauscht. 
Dazu kommt, dass eine durchgehende Ersatzteilversorgung für die Hersteller solcher Geräte nicht Möglich ist. Es muss alles so Designed werden, dass möglichst wenig Material und so viele Features rein passen wie es nur geht. Fehler im ersten Modell werden im zweiten Modell mit noch mehr Features verbessert... Möglichkeiten auf Ersatz brauchen viel Platz, man muss berücksichtigen, dass der Kunde dies auch ohne weiteres durchführen kann usw...


Was macht ein Musikproduzent, die Leute im Funk- und Fernsehen, malen oder zeichnen die Musik, mit was hören die? 
Wie jeder andere auch, mit Kopfhörern. Was verwenden die Profis für Geräte, die sind doch total teuer oder?
Ne... die verwenden überwiegend Beyerdynamics. Die leben ewig, robust, für jeden Einsatzbereich hat Beyerdynamic das passende Gerät. Haben Erfahrung, angesehener Hersteller... bietet Faire Preise, Garantiert fast 2 Dekaden eine ununterbrochene Ersatzteilversorgung und das zu top Preisen... liefert super Qualität, doch die meisten wollen: Headsets die für das Gaming gemacht sind. 
Was macht ihr denn so, in Spielen? Ihr hört doch auch, oder? 
Wäre es da nicht Logisch, ebenso Profi Geräte zu verwenden, die eben auf Langlebigkeit hin gebaut werden und jenes, was verschleißt weil es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, günstig wieder überholt werden kann, was bei den Headsets nicht funktioniert und nicht gewollt ist?

Ich verstehe die Diskussion einfach nicht, die jedesmal aufkommt. Ich verstehe auch jene nicht, die das ganze mit dem Spruch abtun: Da kommen wieder die Audiophilen-Vorwerks Vertreter. 
Ja und? Vorwerk stellt die besten Staubsauger her. Fragt man eure Oma ob die noch einen hat. Die wird das bestätigen: " Ich benutzt sogar noch einen, und zwar den Kobold 100 damals in der DDR gekauft! " 

Diese Qualität ist auch Heute noch bei Vorwerk vorzufinden. Spitzen Geräte. 
Genauso sind die Kopfhörer von Namenhaften Herstellern wie: Beyerdynamic, Denon, AKG, Grado, Klipsch und viele mehr 
Das sind alles Hersteller die kaum bis keine TV-Werbung haben und doch bekannt sind und eine große und Zufriedene Kundschaft pflegt, weil die Qualität und der Preis STIMMT. 
Da muss man keine Werbung für machen, um immer wieder zu wiederholen wie toll sie sind, nein, die machen einfach ein Produkt und beweisen es. 


Wo ist verdammt nochmal das Problem, sich endgültig damit auseinander zu setzen, dass man Veränderungen, im Kapitalmarkt nur damit erreicht, wenn man etwas nicht kauft! Und kauft, was man verlangt? 
Die Nachfrage regelt den Markt. Der Kunde ist mehr als nur König. Er beeinflusst jeden Kauf in allen Bereichen! 

Wieso wählt ihr nur alle 4 Jahre? Ihr könnt mit euren Käufen jeden Tag wählen und abstrafen! 



Keiner, auch ich nicht, hätten ein Problem damit, wenn wenigstens die Qualität der Headsets stimmt. Und das man sogar durchgehend eine Ersatzteilversorgung bekommt ähnlich anderer Hersteller wie Beyerdynamic ( 25 Jahre ) - aber die gibt es eben nicht... 

Auch würde ich gerne mal erfahren, wieso das Mikrofon am Kopfhörer sein muss? Wozu? 
Lasst ein Kopfhörer doch Kopfhörer sein und kein Ersatz für eine HiFi-Anlage mit mehreren Lautsprechern! Ihr habt doch auch nur 2 Ohren. 
Lasst ein Mikrofon doch ein Mikrofon sein! Wieso muss das alles zusammen geklatscht sein, wozu denn? Rennt ihr durch die ganze Bude wenn ihr zockt oder wieso muss das Mikrofon mit euch laufen? 

Arghs... immer wieder das selbe Thema  
Nächste Woche gibt es einen neuen Thread der sich: " Suche Headset " schimpft. 


Und ein Herzliches Danke an jene, die sich das immer wieder erneut antun 
Schönen Abend noch 

P.S

PCGH, macht doch mal mehr Themen zu sowas, wie hier... was im Gaming Bereich für ein " schrott " für viel Geld verkauft wird, ist echt nicht mehr schön. 
Ihr macht ja schließlich auch Tests zu CPUs/GPUs/Soundkarten/Towern/Monitoren/und und und und...  Sound auf den Ohren gehört doch auch dazu.. 
Ihr habt doch 100 Pro mindestens 1. Bub bei euch, der auch son kleiner Vorwerks-Vertreter ist 
Naja, die Frage ist natürlich, ob die Hersteller euch auch Geräte zum testen geben, wenn man jedesmal das bemängelt was seit Jahren Einzug hält: Überteuert, Qualität, Ersatzteilversorgung... daran haben die kein Interesse.


----------



## Knäcke (13. Januar 2014)

Schöner Text. Lese hier täglich mit und kann deine Aussage nur bekräftigen.


----------



## Kindercola (13. Januar 2014)

Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen  schöner Text


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

echt toller Text ! Danke für deine Mühe !

Lg


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Januar 2014)

Bitte keine Einzeiler mehr, dass es ein schöner Text ist, dafür haben wir hier die "Gefällt mir" Funktion! 

*@Gummert:* Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Ich kann Deine Argumentation sehr gut verstehen und gebe Dir in den meisten Fällen recht! Allerdings wird immer alles über einen Kamm geschert. Sobald das Wort Headset auftaucht, wir es mit Schrott und Müll verbunden und es wird so getan, als wenn man nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hat, wenn man sich für ein Headset entscheidet. Sicherlich ist die Auswahl von guten Headsets überschaubar und sicherlich ist es sinnvoller, gerade wenn man etwas günstiges haben möchte, eine Kombination aus den immer wieder vorgeschlagenen Superlux und einem Ansteckmikro zu nehmen. 
Ich selbst habe das PC360 und kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man es als Schrott oder Müll bezeichnen kann. Es kann meiner Meinung nach mit Kopfhörern um die 100 Euro mithalten. Ganz klar bezahlt man für den Namen Sennheiser einen extra Bonus. Aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch in dieser Preisklasse keine wirkliche Konkurrenz. Das Mikrofon ist wirklich sehr gut, die Mute-Funktion mit dem Hochdrehen des Mikros und die Lautstärkeregelung an der rechten Hörmuschel sehr praktisch. Die Velours Ohrpolster sind austauschbar und kosten um die 20,- Euro/Paar. Es ist jetzt über drei Jahre alt und läuft ohne Probleme. Ich habe damals 140,- dafür bezahlt und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. Wie die neuen Headsets G4ME> One und Zero sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Sollte sie wirklich nur optisch verändert worden sein, trifft hier Deine Aussage wieder sehr gut zu. Aber auch dann würde ich nicht von Müll oder Schrott sprechen.


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

UPDATE: Habe mir folgende KH bzw. HS bestellt :

-Sennheiser G4me One 
-Beyerdynamic Costum One Pro
-Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 

Ich werde euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten welche Erfahrung meine Laienohren mit den Kopfhörern gemacht haben und welches ich behalten werde 

Lg Patrick


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2014)

Mit dem nächsten Update des Modmic sind die Argumente des fehlenden Mute-Buttons auch aus der Welt... AntLion Audio — Major 4.0 update, stock info, Bitcoin accepted now, UserVoice tool add


----------



## Darkseth (13. Januar 2014)

Wirklich schöner Text^^ Direkt mal ab in dei Favouriten damit 

@ Dapatrick: Da freu ich mich schon sehr auf dein endgültiges Urteil.
Tipp: Urteile nicht nach 3 minuten  Das Gehirn braucht immer etwas Zeit um sich an ein Klangbild zu gewöhnen. Hör ruhig mal nen halben Tag, vll paar Tage jeweils, dann dürft das Empfinden über die Unterschiede schon deutlich größer/genauer ausfallen, als wenn du jeden nur 2 minuten aufm Kopf hast ^^
Zudem kannst du so die Langzeittauglichkeit des Tragekomforts testen


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

@Darkseth: ja klar dadurch das die KH gestaffelt kommen (Donnerstag,Freitag,Montag) werde ich jeden KH min. 1  Tag/Nacht lang testen können !

Andere Frage : Habe in einigen Threads gelesen das man KH einspielen lassen soll , sprich 1 oder 2 Nächte durchlaufen lassen damit sich die KH einspielen ? Ist da was dran ? Ändert sich das Klangbild da so wesentlich um den event. Unterschied zu machen ??

Lg


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Einspielen gibt es wirklich meines Wissens nichts nachweisbare. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass mir mein HD800 jetzt noch besser gefällt, als an den ersten Tagen. Allerdings glaube ich eher, dass ich mich mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt und gelernt habe, die Vorteile rauszuhören und er deswegen besser klingt. 
Ein ähnliches Verhalten, welches ich aber immer wieder reproduzieren kann, ist allerdings, dass ich mit meiner Anlage (Verstärker und Lautsprecher) erst nach etwa 30 Minuten so richtig Spaß habe beim Hören. Wenn der Verstärker vorher schon an war, ich nur nicht Musik gehört habe, sonder sie nebenbei lief, habe ich dieses Phänomen nicht. Ob sich irgend etwas "warmspielen" muss, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich kann nur sagen, dass sich dann alles etwas agiler anhört!


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2014)

@DaxTrose: Bei dir ist das klar, ein Transistor muss sich eig immer erst warmlaufen, Röhren müssen vorgeheizt werden. Ist ganz normal, weshalb man HiFi Geräte auch nicht ausstellen sollte, außer man hört mal für mehr als ne Woche nicht wegen Urlaub o.Ä.

Zum einspielen gibts verschiedene Meinungen, aber man merkt schon nen Unterschied in kleinen Details bei eingespielten Geräten, auch Elektronik spielt sich ein, hab ich bei meinem Verstärker bemerkt, kommt aus den 80ern, wurde fast nie benutzt und klingt heute nach starker benutzung etwas lebendiger und offener, der Klang kommt besser aus den LS.

Und man gewöhnt sich klar auch an den Klang, nach 3-4 Stunden hören sollte man sich deshalb erst ne Endmeinung bilden.


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

> Wenn ein Hörer bei Musik besser ist, ist er auch beim Zocken besser. Es sind nur Schallwellen.



Mag für den Otto-Normal Spieler so sein, für das Spielen auf gehobenen Niveau möchte man lieber kein DT990 benutzen auch wenn er besser klingt.
Allgemein ist es absoluter Blödsinn und fast unmöglich das ein guter Kopfhörer auch für beide Zwecke perfekt ist weil sie völlig anders abgestimmt werden müssen.
Nehmen wir den wohl besten Vertreter von beiden hinzu den AKG701, für die meisten ist er zu analytisch und "fad" beim Musik hören, fürs Gaming ist er der Hack schlechthin.

Ein netter Mensch im Head-Fi Forum hat mal folgendes geschrieben:


> Are you still playing Peggle and Super Mario Brothers? You are aware that they do have First Person Shooters and competitive gaming now right?


Das sollten sich so manche mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, völlig falsche Kopfhörer fürs competetive Gaming vorzuschlagen ist einfach eine absolute Katastrophe. Ein DT990 ist in jeder Hinsicht für diese Aufgabe die falsche Wahl, genauso wie ein X1 oder andere gern Vorgeschlagene Kopfhörer. Natürlich verkauft man "Gaming Produkte" welche es an sich sogar sind, ein PC360 basiert auf den mehr als beliebten Sennheiser welcher in tausenden von Tournaments verwendet wurde und noch wird. Dabei muss halt der Preis stimmen, zumindest beim PC360 ist es der Fall (nach dem Preisfall). Genauso wenig wurde hier ein AD700 vorgeschlagen, warum wohl? Weil sicherlich hier kaum jemand competetive Gaming betreibt und man somit gar keinen Wert auf gewisse Soundeigenschaften gelegt hat, einzig der Klang war ausschlaggebendes Kriterium. 

Das die Qualität etwas leidet unter der ganzen Sache ist wohl eine gut funktionierende Strategie. Nur ist es einfach nun mal so das es kaum gute KH fürs gehobene Spielen gibt welche auch Qualitativ perfekt sind, und beispielsweise Ersatzteile bieten. Genauer gesagt fällt mir nur der AKG701 ein, und dieser ist das absolute Flagschiff und hat somit auch seinen Preis. Danach folgen AT mit ihrem AD700/900 und Sennheiser mit ihren HD5xx Modellen, welche aber alle nicht vor Bauqualität strotzen.

Weshalb man ein Mikrofon am Kopfhörer haben will? Schon einmal ein MMX300 gehört oder ein PC360? Diese klingen wahnsinnig gut, und bieten eben gewisse Vorteile (Noise-Cancelling , uni-directional). Ich habe hier vor mir ein Samson-Go Mic, es klingt gut, aber es nimmt auch mein etwas lauteren PC mit auf, soetwas möchte man jetzt eventuell nicht wirklich. Es geht um Präzise ansagen im Voice in diesen Spielen, diese müssen direkt erkannt werden. Und ein Mikrofon zu Kaufen welches genauso viel wie mein KH kostet war jetzt nicht der Plan.

@TE: Planst du mit CMSS-3D zu Spielen oder ohne Simulation?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

Du hast ja schon in mehreren Thread kundgetan, dass dir die Hifi Kopfhörer nicht gefallen.
Vertrittst damit aber eine deutliche Minderheit, die sich meiner Meinung nach mehr von den 
"supergeilen 1337 Gaming Features" leiten lassen als vom Klang. Surroundsimulation braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du hast ja schon in mehreren Thread kundgetan, dass dir die Hifi Kopfhörer nicht gefallen.
> Vertrittst damit aber eine deutliche Minderheit, die sich meiner Meinung nach mehr von den
> "supergeilen 1337 Gaming Features" leiten lassen als vom Klang. Surroundsimulation braucht kein Mensch




Ich habe ein AD700 und ein X1 für Musik, ich halte also nichts von Kopfhörern?
Den Rest braucht man nicht Kommentieren, spiel lieber weiter Peggle 
Mein 1337 PC360 ist leider nicht mehr hier :<

Edit: Competetive Gamer sind eine Minderheit, was hat das also zu bedeuten?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Ich habe ein AD700 und ein X1 für Musik, ich halte also nichts von Kopfhörern?
> Den Rest braucht man nicht Kommentieren, spiel lieber weiter Peggle
> Mein 1337 PC360 ist leider nicht mehr hier :<
> 
> Edit: Competetive Gamer sind eine Minderheit, was hat das also zu bedeuten?



[...] Hifi Kopfhörer in Bezug auf Gaming [...].


Interessant, dass du sowas wie Peggle kennst, ich musste googeln  "Competetive Gamer" eben 



Die Minderheit, die ich angesprochen habe, war eher die, die absolut nicht mit Hifi Kopfhörern spielen wollen, obwohl sie welche zum Testen aufhatten.


----------



## Dapatrick (13. Januar 2014)

@Nokami : Ja  CMSS-3D ist bei mir prinzipiell an ! wieso? Und was ist deine persönliche Einschätzung vom  Beyerdynamic Costum One Pro mit Mic. ? 

Lg


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

Dapatrick schrieb:


> @Nokami : Ja  CMSS-3D ist bei mir prinzipiell an ! wieso? Und was ist deine persönliche Einschätzung vom  Beyerdynamic Costum One Pro mit Mic. ?
> 
> Lg


 
Den habe ich bisher nicht getestet, ich bin kein großer Fan von geschlossenen Kopfhörern wegen der schlechteren Soundstage (in Verbindung mit meist viel Bass). Ich denke aber er ist ganz solide und wie immer gut Verarbeitet. Die Frage nach der Simulation war einfach reine Neugierde, CMSS3D ist super und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das du zu etwa gleichen Ergebnissen wie ich kommen wirst. Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben würde ich nachdem du dich für eines der 3 entschieden hast noch ein AD700 testen, besser geht es kaum außer man möchte nen Vermögen investieren.

Edit: Wenn dir das PC360 und das Mic gefällt, gibt es meiner Meinung nach aber auch keinen wirklichen Grund auf das AD700 zu wechseln. Der AD700 ist klarer und hebt die interessanten Dinge etwas mehr vor, das sind aber eben Details die man fast genauso gut mit dem 360 hört. (AD700: http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c2/900x900px-LL-c2008a00_sigmoid.linear.close.gif)


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> Das die Qualität etwas leidet unter der ganzen Sache ist wohl eine gut funktionierende Strategie. Nur ist es einfach nun mal so das es kaum gute KH fürs gehobene Spielen gibt welche auch Qualitativ perfekt sind, und beispielsweise Ersatzteile bieten. Genauer gesagt fällt mir nur der AKG701 ein, und dieser ist das absolute Flagschiff und hat somit auch seinen Preis. Danach folgen AT mit ihrem AD700/900 und Sennheiser mit ihren HD5xx Modellen, welche aber alle nicht vor Bauqualität strotzen.


 
Schon das ist völlig falsch. Der K701 ist weit davon entfernt Referenz für irgendwas zu sein, das wäre eher dieser Geselle hier: Stax SR009 - LOFTSOUND Hifi High-End Studio

Den K701 gibts schon für um die 200€, das ist nicht viel. Und dabei ist er um Welten besser als jeglichen Gam0R-Oberpro-1377 Headsets, auch wenn du das gerne hättest. 

Ach ja, schon mal daran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt die auch ab und zu mal Singleplayer spielen oder Filme schauen/Musik hören? Man wählt nen KH nämlich dann nach klanglicher Präferenz aus.

Und selbst wenn nicht, auch die Aussage ist falsch: 



> Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben würde ich nachdem du dich für eines der 3  entschieden hast noch ein AD700 testen, besser geht es kaum außer man  möchte nen Vermögen investieren.



Der KH kostet 229€, da wären dann 339€ für nen Shure SRH 1440 oder grade mal 194€ für nen K701 (der Auflösungstechnisch dem AT überlegen ist) gleich ein Vermögen? Das verstehe ich nicht.



> Genauso wenig wurde hier ein AD700 vorgeschlagen, warum wohl? Weil  sicherlich hier kaum jemand competetive Gaming betreibt und man somit  gar keinen Wert auf gewisse Soundeigenschaften gelegt hat, einzig der  Klang war ausschlaggebendes Kriterium.



Das ist auch komplett sinnbefeit, Gaming-Sound sind auch nur reine Schallwellen, also geht es IMMER nur um den Klang.

Meine Güte, hör mal auf immer an das Marketing von Herstellern zu glauben! Headsets sind nicht so toll, auch für dein tolles competitive Gaming.


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

> Das ist auch komplett sinnbefeit, Gaming-Sound sind auch nur reine Schallwellen, also geht es IMMER nur um den Klang.
> 
> Meine Güte, hör mal auf immer an das Marketing von Herstellern zu glauben! Headsets sind nicht so toll, auch für dein tolles competitive Gaming.



Kopf -> Tisch
Es geht einzig und allein um die Auflösung und die Abstimmung. Lustigerweise weist du dir ja nicht anders zu Helfen als mir zu sagen das ich auf Marketing lügen hereinfalle. Ist natürlich völlig klar wenn ich selbst ein AD700 und ein X1 hier liegen habe, das sind ja beides Headsets (höhö). Wie zur Hölle kommst du auf einen Shure 1440? Es ergibt einfach null Sinn, gerade für diese Ansprüche. Warum ein AKG701 ein Vermögen gegenüber einem AD700 kostet? Schon einmal etwas mitgedacht was man braucht um den 701 ordentlich zu betreiben? Dann kommen wir auf ~2,5x des Preises eines AD700 (import 95€) für unwesentlich mehr in der Ortung (Soundstage fast gleich). Ich habe jeden dieser KH selbst getestet, genauso wie tausende andere im netten Forum von nebenan auch, wir liegen natürlich alle Falsch. Aber wenn man Null Ahnung hat von Spielen auf höherem Niveau (oder einfach mit anspruch) sollte man jegliche Beratung direkt stecken lassen.


Edit: Mein Headset Neo! http://s7.directupload.net/images/140113/3ud5yau5.jpg
** Entschärft...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2014)

Du beziehst dich immer wieder auf ein und dieselbe Person. 




Ihhhhhh V+


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn du nen AD700 und n Mikro verwendest, wieso hast du dann erst vehement den Senni Mist verteidigt?

Ach ja, den K701 kannst du vollkommen ausreichend mit nem Fiio E10 antreiben, so viel muss man eh ausgeben um was gescheites zu haben, auch für Antrieb eines DT880/990/770 oder SRH 1440 (der ne weitere Sundstage und viel mehr Details als ein AD700 oder K701 spielt und dabei ken Vermögen kostet). Und der DAC Part ist so gut wie ne STX.

Surroundsimulation ist mit nem hochpreisigen Hörer eh dämlich, verfälsct nur das Klangbild. Mehrere Freunde und Bekannte von mr einschließlich ich selbst finden Surroundsimulation schlechter in Puncto Ortung als Stereo, getestet an KHs der 150€ Klasse und aufwärts.  

Klar mag es Leute geben die es mögen, aber das ändert nichts daran dass es Klangverbiegerei ist.

Ach ja, NULL Ahnung von Spielen auf höchstem Niveau? Langt dir BF3 in der Clan-Rangliste plus ab und zu ESL Versus? Du willst mir bestimmt nicht sagen dass du EAS oder EPS spielst. Hab ich gespielt, mit nem HD 681 und Onboard. Kumpel von mir mit K701 und Essence STX.


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

Mit competetive Gaming sind nicht nur ausschließlich ESL/MLG/XX Spieler gemeint sondern generell jene welche ständig oben stehen wollen. Surround-Simulationen funktionieren nicht bei jedem deshalb gibt es auch viele verschiedene mit teils anderen Algorithmen. Ich selbst würde nie ohne eine Spielen egal mit welchem KH, außer ich bin einfach mit Freunden ne runde daddeln. Ich Verteidige das PC360 aus dem Grund weil es nicht schlecht ist, es ist eben nicht für Musik pralle und das hört man auch, die Ortung und Synergie mit DH bleibt trotzdem brilliant. Zudem halte ich den Preis für nicht zu Hoch da es wie schon oft geschrieben auf einem soliden HD5xx beruht, und ich war schon immer ein Fan der Sennheiser Signatur. Ich habe das PC360 mit vielen anderen KHs getestet (x1,dt990,880,akg701 und HD598/558) und es schneidet eben wirklich ganz gut ab, das heißt ich könnte es laut meiner eigenen Erfahrung weiterempfehlen.

Warum schneidet es gut ab? Weil es eben auf der 5xx Reihe von Sennheiser basiert, welche für das Gaming schon immer enorm beliebt war. Man muss eben sehen wann die Vorteile aufhören rentabel zu werden, für meinen Geschmack gibt es keinen riesigen Gain mehr wenn ich mehr Geld als für das PC360 ausgebe. Der AKG701 ist wirkliche spitze, ich würde ihn jedem empfehlen nachdem ich ihn 3 Tage testen durfte, nur ist der Unterschied zum AD700 eben in Spielen kaum gravierend bemerkbar, also sehe ich keinen Sinn das dreifache vom AD700 zu Zahlen. Das PC360 war sogar in meiner engeren Auswahl neben den ganzen hochgelobten Kopfhörern, einfach weil es ausreichend war und auch ist. 

Wenn aber hier jetzt wirklich jemand ernsthaft einen DT990 vorschlägt ist das eben nicht korrekt und nicht Zielführend. Sicherlich kann man den Bass runterschrauben, aber es wird immer Momente geben wenn er doch eben ein paar Footsteps überspielt (ich hab es selbst erlebt). Die Empfehlungen müssten alle auf recht neutrale Kopfhörer hinzielen, und das ist eben nicht der Fall. 

So genug für den Thread, ich bin auf die Meinung des TE gespannt, vielleicht erwartet uns ja eine Überraschung.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. Januar 2014)

Hoffentlich macht hier nicht bald ein Mod zu, wir sind ja schon recht weit im Off-Topic.

@Nokami: Ich lese nun schon ne ganze Weile so nebenher, finde deine Ansätze auch recht, sagen wir mal interessant.

Comepetitive Gaming - Nun ja ich würd in einem deutschen Forum vielleicht einen anderen Begriff verwenden, letztendlich weiß spätestens nach Google jeder was du meinst. "Spielen auf höherem Niveau" wäre vielleicht ein passender Ausdruck. Auch ich habe lange Zeit Fifa in der ESL gespielt, war eigentlich auch immer vorne mitdabei und stand auch einmal kurz vorm Finale in der Gamescom. Sound ist ja bei Fifa wurscht. 

Was aber bei mir nicht in den Kopf reingeht, reinwill:
Du hast zuhause einen X1 und das Audio Technica AD700. Der Umstand ist ja so, schreibst du ja auch selbst, dass der X1 dem AD700 überlegen ist. Doch warum nutzt du dann den AD700 überhaupt noch? Ich meine abgesehen von "musikalischer Schönheit" des X1 ist auch dessen  Bühne  (dein Soundstage) breiter, tiefer. Er klingt klarer und nicht so verwaschen. 
Doch warum verzichtest du dann weiter auf die bessere Ortung usw. und nutzt den Audio-Technica?


Noch was zum 360:
Das Teil mag vielleicht eines der "besseren Headsets" sein.
Warum man es empfiehlt versteh ich trotzdem nicht. 
Eine Kombi aus 681 Evo, DGX und Zalman ZM-Mic1 ist klanglich mindestens auf Augenhöhe, mMn nach sogar besser. 
Gut Mikro ist schlechter. 

Preislich 140€ gegenüber 70€.
Denkt mal drüber nach......

Over and Out


----------



## Zyclops (13. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes....du weißt das ca 95% dieser "Competitive Gamer" entweder gesponsort sind, oder dafür Werbung machen, dass sie eben diese Headsets in ihren Videos und Turnieren tragen? Ich bin auf jeden Fall voll überzeugt von KH+Mikro. Hab mir zum testen die Superluxx evo geholt, weil ichs auch nicht glauben konnte, aber find die schon so genial das im März zu meinem Geburtstag dann Beyerdynamic fällig werden. Wahrscheinlich der COP weil ich geschlossene brauche und die auch ganz gut ausschauen ( bin eitel, auch wenn ich sie nicht sehe beim spielen oder Musik hören, wenn sie im Schrank liegen sehe ich sie  )


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

Bei Dolby Headphone stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf, davon habe ich heute noch Albträume.
Razer Surround ist 'n Tick besser, aber immer noch totale Klangverbiegung, die nicht auszuhalten ist.

Maximal DHTv4 ist für kurze Zeit erträglich, aber keine Verbesserung.



> Wenn aber hier jetzt wirklich jemand ernsthaft einen DT990 vorschlägt  ist das eben nicht korrekt und nicht Zielführend. Sicherlich kann man  den Bass runterschrauben, aber es wird immer Momente geben wenn er doch  eben ein paar Footsteps überspielt (ich hab es selbst erlebt). Die  Empfehlungen müssten alle auf recht neutrale Kopfhörer hinzielen, und  das ist eben nicht der Fall.


Als User von Surroundsimulationen ist das sowas von Banane. Die verschlucken deutlich mehr Details, Verfälschen den Klang und erhöhen die Basslautstärke
als es ein DT990 je tun wird.


----------



## Nokami (13. Januar 2014)

> Du hast zuhause einen X1 und das Audio Technica AD700


Korrekt, mein X1 ist hier zum Musik hören da er einfach mehr Spaß macht. Das AD700 ist einfach sehr analytisch, klingt schon fast so wie ein AKG701 und ich finde beide für Musik nicht ganz so pralle. Mein X1 hat wirklich nen netten Bass wenn man es mal bisschen Rockiger haben will, hingegen hat der AD700 gefühlt gar keinen. Und nein die Soundstage des AD700 ist sehr nahe an der des AKG dran, der Unterschied ist so minimal das ich glaube hier nur wenige ihn hören würden. Was dem AD700 gegenüber dem AKG701 fehlt ist ein wenig die Klarheit, aber es ist eben auch 100€ billiger. Der X1 ist für das Spielen und meine damit verbundenen Interessen nicht das schlechteste aber Welten vom AD700 und auch dem PC360 entfernt. Es ist schon recht schwierig in der Bühne Gegner auf Zentimeter genau zu Orten, dafür muss man sich wahnsinnig anstrengen.

Der Fidelio macht einfach viele Dinge richtig, er klingt absolut Bombe und ist hervorragend Verbaut, aber es fehlt einfach das Positioning in Spielen wie CS. Das ich immer Englische Wörter benutze hängt damit zusammen das ich keinen wirklich geeigneten Deutschen begriff (neue Generation..) finde. Ich denke man kann das Raumgefühl mit einem Kopfhörer nur schwer beschreiben, daher fällt es mir auch recht schwer genauer zu beschreiben was bei bestimmten Kopfhörern fehlt. Envy macht es da schon besser mit dem Beschreiben indem er eben Kopfhörer auch gleich gegeneinander vergleicht, und da meine Erfahrungen mit seinem sehr Ähnlich sind empfehle ich ihn auch gern weiter, mittlerweile ist er ja echt angesehen in der "Szene". Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter, größtenteils spiegelt es wie gesagt genau meine Meinung wieder.

AKG701 (10/10)


Spoiler






> Remember how I felt the AD700 did something to me? How it completely change my view on headphones and Dolby Headphone? Well, I got that same feeling again with the K701. In fact, I felt like god had given me the secret to just out right smite my enemies with the hammer of justice. The K701 to me, is pure, unadulterated, SMACKDOWN inducing OWNAGE. The very first time I used them (Modern Warfare 2), I went 2 straight 25-0 games in Free For All. I mean, holy smokes. The K701 was like wearing x-ray vision goggles for my ears. Depth, width, imaging, complete detail retrieval... it had it all. These to me, are the very vision of the perfect gaming headphone (with Dolby Headphone). I'd still place the overall positioning behind the DT770 Pro 80, and AD700, but it's on par with the HD598. We're talking about them being maybe a 9.9 instead of a 10 (which is what the 770s and AD700s are to me). Those two have NOTHING on the clarity and detail-whoring the K701 has. The bass is light, but present enough for it not to be anywhere near a complaint for me. It just works. You want my top pick for a purely godlike hardcore gaming headphone? The K70x is it. Now if only they were easy to drive. Believe it or not, the Mixamp does a good job driving the K70x, as long as you don't mix in voice chat whatsoever. Talking about leaving the game/voice balance completely on the game side. Once you nudge the balance away from game, the volume takes a steep dive, and you will note how badly the things need an amp.
> 
> Now I already know how volume =/= driving force, but for gaming with dolby headphone, you WON'T think about that or notice. Trust me, the Mixamp is enough for the K701 if again, you don't add voice chat. If you do, you WILL need to attach an amp to the Mixamp's headphone out, just to juice the K70x and voice chat audio. Yes, they do scale with good amping, but for the purpose of gaming, I don't deem it necessary, asides from when you're in need of voice chat.
> 
> Comfort-wise, quite polarizing. A lot of people have issue with the headband's bumps. I won't lie, they take getting used to. However, once you've beared with it enough, your head will get desensitized by that particular sensation. The bumps no longer affect me in the least. I find them decent to good. My main complaint now is that I wish the headband extended just a little more. I have to fully extend them to fit me properly, and it's quite noticeably felt, though it's not a real discomfort.





AD700 (10/10)


Spoiler






> Spectacular for FPS games. Great detail in the mids and energetic treble. Soundstage is the biggest of any headphone I have heard in Dolby Headphone mode (including the K701). Everything sounds just so crystal clear and sparkly. Directional accuracy is just bloody fantastic (2nd only to the DT770 Pro 80s for me). If you want a headphone that just murders practically everything else for FPS games, the AD700s is that headphone. They are really bass light. That is their biggest issue. Bass is so light, it sounds like a tin can attempting to sound like a subwoofer. Just no bass, lol. So for immersive, non-competitive gaming, these aren't going to impress. The treble can also be quite grating and harsh. They also sound somewhat artificial, so don't expect accurate and realistic sounds coming from this headphone.





PC360 (9,5/10)


Spoiler






> Seriously, if you want a headset, this is one is hard to pass up. Easily the best headset I have heard with a sound quality that doesn't make audiophiles cringe.
> 
> Clarity? Check. It lags behind headphones like the AD700, K70x, Q701, and HD598, but for gaming, it is NO slouch. I can say that it COULD be clearer as a whole in comparison to headPHONES in their price range, but as far as headsets go, I highly doubt clarity would ever be a complaint. It picks up subtle details with ease.
> 
> ...





X1 (8,25/10)


Spoiler






> Soundstage:
> 
> The X1 has a large soundstage somewhat similar to the DT990. Plenty of space between instruments and positional cues, with great imaging. A soundstage this good just isn't normal with bassy headphones, making the X1 even more special. The instruments and positional cues don't take up as much space as something like the K702/65, giving a larger sense of virtual space, even if it doesn't reach as far out.
> 
> ...






@Jeanboy: DH verfälscht den Sound sehr, versuch mal DHT. Und wenn man nen KH ohne viel Bass hat (AKG701, AD700) ist man schon im Vorteil, wo kaum Bass ist kann man nicht mehr Hinzudichten. CMSS3D verfälscht das Klangbild auch nicht so sehr, angenehmer als DH ist es definitiv. Aber bei mir dichtet auch DH keinen Bass hinzu oder verschärft ihn noch, man muss aber für das allgemeine Positioning den einen oder anderen Stern an der Soundqualität opfern.

Edit²: Na gut, bei dir mag es einfach nicht Funktionieren!


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Januar 2014)

Nokami schrieb:


> @Jeanboy: DH verfälscht den Sound sehr, versuch mal DHT. Und wenn man nen KH ohne viel Bass hat (AKG701, AD700) ist man schon im Vorteil, wo kaum Bass ist kann man nicht mehr Hinzudichten. CMSS3D verfälscht das Klangbild auch nicht so sehr, angenehmer als DH ist es definitiv.



Hab ich doch schon ausgetestet, genauso ein Klangverzerrer. Das kleinste Übel eben 

Reines Stereo ist m.M.n. am besten


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Januar 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht hier nicht bald ein Mod zu, wir sind ja schon recht weit im Off-Topic.


 

In diesem Sinne würde ich jetzt auch darum bitten, zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## The_Trasher (14. Januar 2014)

Thema ist erledigt. TE hat 3 KH's bestellt und berichtet was er nimmt.


----------



## Dapatrick (14. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute !

Da ich noch auf meine bestellten KH warte habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie ich die KH am besten testen sollte !?

Werde natürlich ein paar Games zocken mit hochwertigem Sound ( Battlefield 4,Call of Duty Ghost,ect)

Da ich aber das volle Spektrum der Kopfhörer testen möchte , wende ich mich an euch.

Gibts da Audiotestdemos die zum Downloaden sind ? Und ich meine jetzt nicht die 0815 Youtube Sounddemos, sondern wirklich für das Testen von KH entwickelte Demos in hoher Qualität!

Hab am PC auch nur "normal" MP3 Songs drauf , ist das schlecht oder reicht das aus um zu testen ?

Was sollte ich noch testen ? Wie lange sollte ich gewisse Dinge testen? Sollte ich nach jedem Song das HS bzw. die KH wechseln oder doch einige Stunden die selben KH verwenden ? Oder eher doch bei jedem Song den direkten Vergleich der KH suchen um Stärken und Schwächen herauszufinden?

Gibts da ein Erfolgsrezept bzw. eine Faustregel die es zu beachten gibt ?

Möchte mich nochmal ganz herzlich für die bisherige Anteilnahme der Community an diesem Thread bedanken !!

Lg Patrick


----------



## Thallassa (14. Januar 2014)

Die beste Audiotestdemo ist deine Lieblingsmusik und dein Hauptverwendungszweck. Irgendwas hernehmen, was supertoll klingt, aber weit entfernt vom Anwendungsbereich ist, bringt's überhaupt nicht. Der Kopfhörer muss da überzeugen, wo er eingesetzt wird, nicht in irgendwelchen "Benchmarks"
Sowas gibt's zwar, ist aber Quatsch, weil die Musik da drin häufig einfach gar nicht deinem Geschmack entspricht, du weißt also gar nicht, auf welche Charakteristika du hören sollst. Das weißt du bei deiner eigenen Musik viel eher.
Das volle Spektrum geht also so weit, wie dein Horizont.
Auch mp3 ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn du nix anderes hast, haste nix anderes. Dann wirste wohl auch nicht anfangen auf anderen Formaten zu hören und ne Neanschaffung ist häufig mühselig und lohnt eventuell gar nicht. Solange es 192KB/s aufwärts sind, würde ich auch nicht zwingend eine Neuanschaffung in dem Bereich tätigen.


----------



## Dapatrick (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Community !

Hier wie versprochen eine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner bestellten HS/KH.
Nochmals zur Erinnerung, bestellt wurden das : Sennheiser G4me Zero, Beyerdynamic Costum One Pro und das Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro!

Eins vorweg, ich habe alle zurückgeschickt!

Möchte auch gar nicht weiter ins Detail gehen da es sich um persönliche Bedürfnisse/Ansprüche handelt und ich die Produkte auch gar nicht schlecht reden möchte !

COP: wurde als Erstes wieder eingepackt, zum Musik hören gut, zum Spielen eher weniger, Tragekomfort hat mir auch nicht wirklich gefallen, optisch ansprechend (auch wegen div Costummöglichkeiten), Möglichkeit zur Headseterweiterung dank Mikrozubehörkit (49€) eine Frechheit war das 1.5m mitgelieferte Audiokabel, selbst diagonal gespannt konnte ich es nicht am PC nutzen da es einfach  viel zu kurz war.

DT990: waren klanglich die besten KH, auch als Allrounder zu verwenden (Musik,Gaming,..), Tragekomfort war auch sehr gut dank offenem Aufbau, Spiralkabel hatte mir nicht gefallen , auch da verlängerung notwendig, keine option zur Erweiterung mit Mikro (Originalzubehör) optisch eher altbacken

G4me Zero: klanglich gut, fürs Gaming sehr gut dank klarer, genauer Ortung, zum Musikhören klar hinter den beiden anderen KH jedoch nicht schlecht, optisch am schönsten, integriertes Mikro TOP, Kabel gut, leider sehr schnell schwitzige Ohren, bekomme nach ca. 1 stunde Ohrenstechen/Kopfschmerzen

Werde mir wenn die Rückgabe abgeschlossen ist weitere HS/KH bestellen und berichten welche meinen Anforderungen schlussendlich entsprochen haben!

Lg


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist keine "Frechheit", das ist so gewollt.

Der Custom One Pro ist für den mobilen Gebrauch gedacht, da sind 1.5m mehr als ausreichend. 
Wer ihn am PC nimmt, soll die Headseterweiterung samt 3m Kabel (das beiliegt) kaufen


Du kannst dir mal den Fidelio X1 und AKG K612 anschauen


----------



## The_Trasher (23. Januar 2014)

Sorry, also das man sich über schwitzige Ohren (Sennheiser) beschwert, und der COP nicht passt ist klar.

Was ich nicht verstehe, beim DT990:
Kabel kann man doch tauschen. Und ein Tisch-Mikro macht es aus meiner Sicht viel komfortabler, als andauernd einen Plastik-Arm vor der Nase zu haben.
Achja: Ein offener KH macht nicht den Tragekomfort aus.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Januar 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Achja: Ein offener KH macht nicht den Tragekomfort aus.



Naja, physisch nicht, aber psychisch, da nicht so sehr abgeschirmt


----------



## Dapatrick (23. Januar 2014)

* ja klar das es auch für den mobilen Gebrauch verwendet werden kann aber es wird auch als Gaming Kopfhörer angepriesen! Und ein Mikro um 49€ (wo das längere Kabel dabei ist) zu verkaufen  finde ich eine Frechheit !

*beim DT 990 Pro kann das Kabel nicht abgenommen werden das ist fix dran !

bin auch noch auf der suche nach anderen KH die ich ausprobieren werde !


----------



## Nokami (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist korrekt beim DT990 kann man das Kabel nicht wechseln ohne dran rumzuschrauben, alternative wäre hier das DT990 Edition welches einfach dem Pro meiner Meinung nach in Komfort deutlich überlegen ist (besseres Kopfpolster und weniger Anpressdruck + gerades Kabel). Was du noch testen kannst wäre ein HD598, Sony MA900 oder nen X1 (göttlicher Tragekomfort bei den letzteren), als Headset wäre da noch die offene Alternative zum zero das PC360.

Fürs CS Zocken wäre der X1 aber nicht die beste Wahl, auch wenn er ein ganz guter Allrounder ist.


----------



## Dapatrick (23. Januar 2014)

ok danke den sennheiser werde ich mir nächstes mal mitbestellen !


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn Dir der Sennheiser gut gefallen hat und die schwitzenden Ohren das größte Problem war, solltest Du auch noch den G4ME One ausprobieren, denn der ist offen! Würde dann auch gerne mal ein kurzes Feedback hören, bezüglich PC 360 und G4ME One! 
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/sennheiser-g4me-one-506065-a1042573.html


----------



## Dapatrick (23. Januar 2014)

hey!

Wollte mir eigentlich das One bestellen jedoch war 200 € mein Limit und da das Zero auf 197 reduziert war und das One noch immer 227 kostet fällt das leider weg


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Januar 2014)

Ah, ok! Hab eigentlich auch den Verdacht, dass das One ein weiß lackiertes PC 360 ist! Deswegen mein Interesse an dem direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Januar 2014)

Dapatrick schrieb:


> * ja klar das es auch für den mobilen Gebrauch verwendet werden kann aber es wird auch als Gaming Kopfhörer angepriesen! Und ein Mikro um 49€ (wo das längere Kabel dabei ist) zu verkaufen  finde ich eine Frechheit !


 
beyerdynamic mobile Kopfhörer für unterwegs - Kopfhörer im online Shop bestellen

Er ist unter dem Bereich "Mobil" gelistet. Und ein 3M Aux Kabel kostet um 10 Euro


----------



## Darkseth (24. Januar 2014)

Zudem.... 50€ hier findest du frech?
Das PC 360 ist maximal ein 60-100€ Kopfhörer. Ist der Aufpreis nur fürs Mikro da nicht frech?
Zumal der Beyer wesentlich länger halten würde^^

Das hier wäre ne Option: http://www.amazon.de/Reloop-RHM-10-Kopfhörer-Mikrofon-Kopfhörer-Eingang/dp/B00195QDOC
Kann aber sein, dass man beim Custom One Pro was absägen muss, weil da vermutlich eine Nut ist.


----------

